# question about FODMAP diet



## ivanod (Jun 10, 2013)

Hello

Just a quick question as I've recently started a FODMAP diet and I'm not sure about something: are garlic tablets acceptable at all?

Thanks


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think the safest thing would be to avoid them while you are doing the exclusion part (avoid fodmaps for a couple of weeks) then see if you are OK when you add them back.

Is there something specific you are taking the garlic for, and is there no other herb you could take for that effect?


----------



## LivingHappyWithIBS (May 22, 2013)

I would avoid the garlic tablets. The only type of garlic that is acceptable is garlic infused olive oil, since garlic is water soluble, not oil soluble, so it keeps the fructans out. Personally, my IBS symptoms flair with the slightest bit of fructans, so garlic is out of the picture for me.


----------



## ivanod (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks for the replies and thanks Kathleen for finding my original post! I wanted to take garlic pills because someone suggested I might have parasites in my stomach (really hope not!!). Well, I'll stir clear of garlic pills then for a few weeks at least


----------

